# getting over the channel



## 110462 (Mar 9, 2008)

hi there all, at some stage we are hoping to cross the channel and take our jack russell with us...whats the quickest route and if we go by ferry does he stay in the van?what about the tunnel?do you stay in the van all the way there?just a bit worried that he'll howl the place down if we leave him too long , he gets so stressed he pulls his fur out.....any advice welcome...thanks.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

In the tunnel you stop in your van.

On ferries normally you can not.


Richard...


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Under the tunnel you stay in the van with the dog. On ferries you must leave the van but the dog must stay in it.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We always use the tunnel ,stay in the van with your pet, very fast,pet passport control is simple.The only down side is the view from the carriage window. 8O


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

As said by previous posters - the dog stays in the van. Our Border Collie is a real pain normally yet we have taken him on the Dover/Calais ferry some 10+ times over the past 4 years and each time we have returned to the MH he has been as quiet as a mouse. We don't use the tunnel (usually too expensive for us) but you would stay with the van so that may help. One point to note though the ferry companies charge up to £30 to take the dog with you. Very frustrating as they stay in the van and get no privileges...


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Tunnel definitely better and Eurotunnel don't charge you to take the dogs out, only on the return so if the ferries charge both ways the tunnel can be less expensive at certain times.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Javea03730,

Through the Caravan Club P&O charge £30 to take a dog but don't say specifically if it's £15 either way, whereas again through the Caravan Club, Sea France charge £25. However the Official Eurotunnel site quotes £30 to take your dog or cat from France to UK so I'm not sure its cheaper by Eurotunnel I do agree though that by staying in the MH is better for the pet than leaving it for up to 2 hours


----------

